# Frosted Glass



## grdigger35 (Apr 2, 2004)

I need help! I have a number of privy dug bottles that I have cleaned, soaked in acid, and even Listerine, but when they dry they look as though they are frosted or glazed. They look great when wet. Is tumbling my only recourse? Thanks. []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm afraid it is. (at least the only safe way). Your bottles have a sickness due to being buried for so many years. Leaching occurs due to the glass reacting to the minerals in the ground (and/or whatever was buried with them.) There is a process called acid dipping but I would *NOT* recommend it to anyone as it is very dangerous and you need to be highly skilled in the handling of hazardous chemicals such as the acids that are used. I used to send my bottles off to have them tumbled, but I finally broke down and bought one. They aren't the cheapest things in the world, but it's a blast doing it yourself.  Happy Diggin, Kelley


----------



## grdigger35 (Apr 2, 2004)

[:'(] Thanks Kelley, I was pretty sure that was it. I thought I'd write to Forum and somebody would tell me some simple solution.  And then I woke up!  Where can I find info on tumblers?   Dale


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 2, 2004)

I highly recommend Wayne Lowery "The Jar Doctor" He is as sharp as they come and has all the equipment and materials you need. He is also a super nice guy that will tell you what you need, how to use it, and answer any questions you may have later down the line. Visit him at jardoctor@aol.com    Hope this helps, Kelley


----------



## grdigger35 (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks again, Kelley. I will definetly check this out. You've been a lot of help.   Dale


----------



## IRISH (Apr 2, 2004)

Here is the Jar doctor's web site,  the address in Gunsmoke47's post is his email [] .


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks Irish, I just typed in the first thing I saw on his web. Need to proofread more![]


----------

